# Teiche, Seen in Grenznähe zu Görlitz und Zittau, Sohland?



## fiedelde (11. August 2005)

hallo, kennt jemand in Nähe im Oberlausitzer Dreiländereck o.g. Angelmöglichkeiten für Tschechien. Bin leider nur im Besitz eines tschechischen Angelscheins.
Für Adressen wäre ich sehr dankbar
auch evt für Polen.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Teiche, Seen in Grenznähe zu Görlitz und Zittau, Sohland?*

In Chromow ist ein Forellen Bordell. Da brauchst Du keinen Angelschein. Die haben auch Seen mit Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Wels usw.

Du must kurz vor Guben rüber über die Grenze (Gubin) dann Bundesstraße Richtung Zilona Gora nach ca 30 km rechts abbiegen nach Chromow ist an der Bundesstraße auch schon ausgeschildert. Bezahlen nach gefangenen Kilo

Sonst einfach Schein für Polen holen und ab an die Oder/Neiße

Mfg Andreas


----------



## fiedelde (11. August 2005)

*AW: Teiche, Seen in Grenznähe zu Görlitz und Zittau, Sohland?*

danke für die schnelle antwort. aber leider wohne ich im landkreis bautzen. da lohnt sich der weite weg nicht. ich suche eher in richtung tschechien und an der grenze zu görlitz.

trotzdem vielen dank!!!


----------

